
Sergey Brin TED talk about Project Glass (fun about yahoo and bing) - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/sergey-brin-ted-talk-about-project-glass
======
Jabbles
Sergey is an interesting character. He's so brutally honest and unrefined.
There's no trace of corporate bullshit, no fear of saying anything wrong about
Google (although he did correct himself over eBay).

He's awkward. Says "er" a lot. Makes jokes about competitors. Admits that
Glass hasn't succeeded yet. Criticises mobile phones (I assume it's a Nexus
4). Says his wife slaps him.

No CEO would do any of this. It's refreshing to see a company spokesperson so
"normal".

~~~
psbp
He kind of comes across as a less shifty Mark Zuckerberg.

~~~
spdy
Thats why i like him more and trust him to make the right calls. (i.e.
privacy) Mark does not have that, whenever i hear him you can sense this aura
surrounding him. Something is off.

And comparing both companies Google is driving inovation. Google Car will
transform our planet within years and the same goes for Glass. Think about
where in your workplace you could apply a tool like this.

~~~
nakedrobot2
It is worth noting that _every_ major car company is working on self-driving
cars, and has been for quite a few years now.

~~~
vidarh
> and has been for quite a few years now

They have. I first saw stuff about self driving cars when I was a kid, a
couple of decades ago. So where are they?

Google has had a fraction of the time, yet appears to have gotten further than
most already..

~~~
nsns
...only to cancel it at some random future time, mid-drive.

------
bencoder
Site wasn't working for me.

I think this is the video: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rie-hPVJ7Sw>

------
smogzer
The most boring presentation ever. He is like, so i created google, so i don't
have to make an effort to show excitement in my new product, that's for the
marketing and sales.

No onstage demo, jizuz i always present my stuff live ! that's where the
emotions are.

~~~
jeswin
Personally, I'm fine with people not showing excitement and just being
themselves. And I actually liked this presentation; seemed very honest and
genuine.

------
iagomr
Still don't like it. Maybe we'll be the ones that people laugh at in the
future, like we do now with the ones that said that Internet was just a fad.
But consider, doesn't this mean that many people will let computerized glasses
do all the thinking for them? It has been very much debated how now we don't
memorize so many information anymore, as we can easily just solve an argument
with a simple search on our phones. But this Google Glass is just taking it to
another level..

~~~
saulrh
That's exactly why I like Glass so much. Humans aren't the only things that
have memories, as demonstrated by dolphins, chimpanzees, elephants, and dogs.
Humans aren't the only things that can process data, as demonstrated by
computers. The thing that is unique to humans is the ability to think, to make
high-level abstract decisions. By doing all of the menial labor for me -
memorization and basic number crunching and mechanical information retrieval -
tools like Google Glass let me concentrate on that decisionmaking. They let me
concentrate on _being human_.

~~~
ams6110
I would argue that without a foundation of basic knowledge and facts you will
be unable to do advanced abstract thinking. Knowing something and being able
to look it up are not the same thing.

~~~
psbp
"I would argue that without a foundation of basic knowledge and facts you will
be unable to do advanced abstract thinking."

What does that even mean?

~~~
micampe
It means that even with easy access to all the necessay information you can't
build a rocket if you don't know how to do it.

You can _learn_ how to do it, but that just means transferring the information
from the outside into your brain.

You are not able to meaningfully reason (think) about a topic if you don't
know anything about it and I show you the Wikipedia page. Easy access to data
is useful if you know what to do with it.

~~~
psbp
I don't see how this argument detracts from glass in anyway. Doesn't it just
make a better case for them?

~~~
micampe
Where did I mention Glass?

The OP said that having easy access to information allows him to "be human"
and think. I'm arguing that is not nearly enough.

------
ebbv
OP only submits articles from glass-apps.org. Clearly a shill for that site.
14 submissions from that site in 4 days.

~~~
hosay123
Account was registered on 3rd March, domain was registered 5th March. "Hmmm"

~~~
infoman
hey guys sorry if I offended you by my enthusiasm for google glass. I
certainly didn't know enough about the hacker news community to to everything
right. The site is currently down because of the attention (I have seen the
same problem with other news posted here). I think I know now how to act
properly in this "community".

~~~
hosay123
Let me guess.. home work media job, lots of time on your hands to discuss
interesting products?

------
hipsters_unite
Even if Glass isn't the right implementation, I love the fact that Google are
trying to make something Minority Report-level wacky a mainstream consumer
item.

~~~
infoman
yes it will be creepy for a while and then become normal. Do you remember
those businessman with clunky cellphones we laughed at? -_-

------
RyanMcGreal
That felt a lot more awkward than I expected.

~~~
psbp
No kidding. The awkwardness never really let up.

------
chintan
"If I had glass" on Yahoo and Bing:

[http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=Agw0sPNuxbiST6yjUH1P2j6b...](http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=Agw0sPNuxbiST6yjUH1P2j6bvZx4?p=if+i+had+glass&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-900)

[http://www.bing.com/search?q=if+i+had+glass&go=&qs=n...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=if+i+had+glass&go=&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=if+i+had+glass&sc=1-14&sp=-1&sk=&ghc=1)

and Google

[https://www.google.com/?q=if%20i%20had%20glass#hl=en&new...](https://www.google.com/?q=if%20i%20had%20glass#hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=if+i+had+glass&oq=if+i+had+glass&gs_l=hp.12...0.0.0.2156.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..7.psy-
ab.I9Ce-
uDAX8A&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44158598,d.dmQ&fp=2bfa96fe02dccb7&biw=1847&bih=959)

~~~
photorized
If anyone is interested, I did an analysis/visualization of people's "if I had
glass" responses. Some are predictable ("I would sell it on eBay"), some are
interesting ("surgeon could video and broadcast surgery" - at the very bottom
of that visualization), lots and lots are about capturing moments and sharing
them:

[http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2013/03/19/back-by-
popular...](http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2013/03/19/back-by-popular-
demand-so-what-would-people-do-with-google-glass/)

I am still amazed at this approach by Google with Glass - they don't offer a
compelling reason to buy it yet, and people still seem to want it.

------
yottabyte47
He says that they designed Glass to free up your hands and eyes and ears, but
that is only true when you're not using it. When you are using it you're using
your hands to scroll, your eyes to look at the screen, and you are still
listening for what it has to say. How is this different from a phone?

When your phone is in your pocket your hands and eyes and ears are free but
when you are using it they're not. The only difference seems to be looking up
and slightly cross-eyed and not down.

If Glass becomes a success, I fail to see how it would bring people out of the
bubble they're in when using a phone. It seems like Glass just moves the
bubble.

------
infoman
<http://glass-apps.org/google-glass-anime> I've seen a very good anime about
augmented reality. There are really nice glasses that are barely visible on
your face. I hope google glass will be as fashionable as that some day:

------
dombili
I have a question: Would anyone still be bothered by all the privacy stuff if
Glass didn't have a camera?

I guess then it'd be a redundant technology (is there such a thing?), but I
assume people wouldn't be so concerned about their privacy as well, right?

~~~
NegativeK
There are three types of complaints I've seen about Glass:

* Camera-based privacy concerns.

* A rude distraction in my face/someone else's face that interrupts human interaction.

* It's ugly.

I completely ignore the last.

For the second, social norms will change or develop to address this. I expect
people who pause in a conversation to stare at their eyeball screen will get
similar reactions as people who glance down at their phone. Some will care;
some won't. A lot of younger people won't give two poops.

For the privacy/camera based concerns, I'm quite fatalistic about it. Google
has indicated that it's going to be obvious when you take a picture -- but
more importantly, we are going to be surrounded by more and more cameras and
sensors as time goes on. Since I don't think we can beat 'em..

------
doctorstupid
Cue the advent of the No-chamber: <http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/No-chamber>

------
infoman
wtf is wrong with his hair?

~~~
sdoering
That's really all you have to ask? Interesting...

~~~
infoman
I know all other official stuff about Glass :_)

~~~
photorized
Nobody does though. I don't think even Google knows what to do with Glass (or
how to sell it) just yet.

